# Cellwatch M500 Wrist-watch Phone



## P.T. (Feb 28, 2005)

Here's one for all of the gadget watch fans out there. Not too bad a design as far as the mobile phone and watch combo goes.

Gizmag technology magazine

If only they'd have had them when I was twelve- these days I like things simple and analogue!


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Now that looks cool!


----------

